# Picking a laptop.. Advice



## Bklyn_playa21

Watsup everyone, I'm trying to buy a laptop and can't make a choice. Here's what I'll be using it for:

1. Adobe Photoshop, illustrator, and inDesign
  I'd like to be able to run 2 of these three at the same time with no problem and lag or anything

2. Maya, 3Dmax, and other editing programs for computer graphics and design, also with no problem

3.. Battlefield 3 lol , doesn't have to be max graphics but run smoothly and look great.. And some other cool games

4. Serato scratch live, FL studio and music editing programs 

I've taken a close look at ASUS and their G series but I've seen some reviews it seems like hit or miss to me. Also looked at their Versatile line and noticed the same thing kinda. I don't really have a price range, but id like to keep it between 900-1200 if possible. Any recommendations? Thanks !


----------



## wolfeking

Are you state side? That will have something to do with what we can recommend. 

Altogether, I would say get something with a quad core processor, 8+ GB of RAM (aides photoshop a lot), and a GTX560m+ or HD6870m+. otherwise you will see pretty poor performance from the multiple editors running at once.


----------



## Bklyn_playa21

Yes I live in brooklyn new york at home. 

If you can recommend parts too tht will be fine because I can build my own that way. I don't really know much except the quad core processors lol they're fast. I have fallen behind with all the new technology like hyper threading now I heard that's new? What are you suggestions maybe even for a direct pc producer?


----------



## legalize

Crazy, I live in Brooklyn too! Small world.

You can take a look at this Toshiba . It has 4GB RAM, but you can buy another 4GB for 20-30 bucks. You'll end up with a great CPU, nice video card, and 8GB of ram.
Check them all out 

For the amount of money you want to spend, getting an i7 processor (i5 is also good), 8GB of RAM, and a nice video card is no problem... It will likely come down to which YOU like more.


----------



## Bklyn_playa21

Lol wow thts cool what part of Brooklyn? I took a look at Samsung in an absolute fan of them lol I had like 2 phones and 3 LCD flat screens from them. I think of toshiba as a brand for business and like regular work. What video cards should I look at for my requirements of I build my own ?


----------



## wolfeking

Bklyn_playa21 said:


> Yes I live in brooklyn new york at home.
> 
> If you can recommend parts too tht will be fine because I can build my own that way. I don't really know much except the quad core processors lol they're fast. I have fallen behind with all the new technology like hyper threading now I heard that's new? What are you suggestions maybe even for a direct pc producer?


It has been covered much on here. There is only 1 way to build a laptop, and that it to get a BYO kit. The same thing that Sager, MSI, Cyberpower, use and install the HDD, CPU, and RAM you want in it. They come with the correct MXM video card already. They start at about 800, then add all your components and you have yourself a 1.5-2k laptop.  



legalize said:


> Crazy, I live in Brooklyn too! Small world.
> 
> You can take a look at this Toshiba . It has 4GB RAM, but you can buy another 4GB for 20-30 bucks. You'll end up with a great CPU, nice video card, and 8GB of ram.
> Check them all out
> 
> For the amount of money you want to spend, getting an i7 processor (i5 is also good), 8GB of RAM, and a nice video card is no problem... It will likely come down to which YOU like more.


That toshiba is junk for his purposes. The GT540m isn't really a performance (video/Image editing requires that) and is weak for BF3. 

These are much better. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246104
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230028
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230141


----------



## legalize

Sheepshead Bay.

About Samsung, the series 9 is damn amazing, I just wish I had 1200 bucks for it 

I'm not too informed on video cards, but I'm an nVidia fan so I can only recommend them, as they are the only ones I've owned. All of those offer 1GB video ram, but obviously with higher model numbers you get better performance... How much better I'm not sure.

For graphics and video you need a decent video card, however compared to mine they're all great! When I'm buying computers or parts, I usually get what I can afford... All this stuff will be outdated in a few months anyway 


Classify "junk", maybe he doesn't mind waiting an extra 2-3 seconds to render. Any laptop video card can be considered "junk", as you can do much better with a desktop.


----------



## wolfeking

no it wont. The 540 will, but there is almost 14 months till the next GTX line releases. 

As for the performance, its more than just the card number. A 384 Bit GTX460 will beat a 192 bit GTX570 (just figuring off the top of my head, numbers may not be accurate). 

A GT540m has 96 cores on a 128 bit memory bus. A GTX560m has 192 cores on a 192 bit bus with DDR5 memory. It will be miles ahead of the GT540. Just compair the real word test of them at NBC.com 
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-540M.41715.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-560M.48313.0.html


----------



## Bklyn_playa21

I like nVidia too, I've bought two graphics cards in the past from them and that's all I ever actually bought lol because I was too young to know much about anything (I'm 18). My desktop that I have an nVidia GeForce 6600le because my other one blew after so much use. But thats goo to know though about the bit number I never knew that. I may just pick on that gtx460 and then I'll pair it with a nice i5


----------

